# Crappie jigs



## poloaman (Mar 26, 2008)

Here are some of my hot new colors









Polo
Outdoor Hub mobile


----------



## poloaman (Mar 26, 2008)

Sorry for the pic loaded from my phone they need fix that problem 


Polo
Outdoor Hub mobile


----------



## catfishing22 (Mar 7, 2009)

what kind of material you use for tying jigs been lookin to get into it a bit for this spring


----------



## buckipicker (Jan 8, 2008)

Nice jigs....Should get the crappie with them!


----------



## poloaman (Mar 26, 2008)

Thank you we do pretty well with them probably better if I could get out a little more but having fun raising the little ones can't wait to get them out 


Polo
Outdoor Hub mobile


----------

